# immortals handbook?



## funkysnunkulator (Aug 27, 2007)

anyone know where one might lay thier mits on ascension and stuff? checked out the site:

immortalshandbook.com, but it isn't clear where to buy this stuff.

anybody?


----------



## Flobby (Aug 27, 2007)

Well before En World merged with rgnow and drivethrurpg a beta version of ascension was avialable here. But I don't think you can get it until he is finished with it completly now (whenever that is, the release date keeps changing). The only other book released is the Epic Beastiary, which is available on rpgnow. Its pretty cool, I recommend it.


----------



## funkysnunkulator (Aug 27, 2007)

mucho thank you amigo


----------



## Upper_Krust (Aug 27, 2007)

Hey funkysnunkulator! 



			
				funkysnunkulator said:
			
		

> anyone know where one might lay thier mits on ascension and stuff? checked out the site:
> 
> immortalshandbook.com, but it isn't clear where to buy this stuff.
> 
> anybody?




I might know. 

Apologies if the website is not clear on the matter, the link to buy Ascension goes to the previews page rather than the shop page - I'll fix that in a moment...I wondered why I kept getting emails on this matter.   

http://www.immortalshandbook.com/shop.htm

The completion of this book has been plagued with problems the latest of which (my own bankruptcy basically) forced me to 'get a job' to pay the bills. So the past seven weeks I have been working a 42 hour week with an hours journey to and from work thrown in for good measure. I have though (as of this week) reduced my weekly hours to less than 30. So I should be back on track for release very shortly. I need about 2-3 weeks uninterupted work on the book to finish, But it may still take me 4-5 weeks to get that amount of uninterupted time.

...and thanks for the help Flobby...and recommendation. Much appreciated.


----------

